# My budgie's cere's color has changed drastically



## Birbs (May 21, 2017)

My budgie Skye used to have a light pink cere but recently it's changed to an orangy-brown. I figured that she's probably just maturing but she's a recessive pied blue budgie and I wasn't sure if they experience that too. So is she fine and just getting older or what?	:blue pied:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there, if your budgie is a female, her cere would turn a browny colour and go crusty when she goes into breeding condition. That is completely normal, but if you have a male also you need to take steps to prevent breeding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skye is currently going into breeding condition as evidenced by the change in her cere.

Make sure you do not have anything in the cage that she could use as a nesting site. 
Limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day and rearrange her cage more frequently to ensure she does not get broody. *


----------

